# Hessen: Neuer Schein?



## BastiHessen (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber:
Ich habe vor Jahren (1996) meine Fischerprüfung bestanden und den Jugendfischereischein seit 1999 nicht mehr verlängert.

Stellt mir die Behörde noch einen aus oder muss ich noch mal eine Prüfung ablegen? Mittlerweile bin ich ja fast 24 und definitiv kein Jugendlicher mehr 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hessen: Neuer Schein?*

Hast Du noch das Zeugniss? Wen ja ab damit zur Stadt und nach der zuständigen Behörde fragen (Foto + Kohle + Geduld mitnehmen)


----------



## BastiHessen (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hessen: Neuer Schein?*

Hi Denni,

ja das Zeugnis sowie den alten Schein habe ich noch.
Ich rufe wohl am besten mal beim Ordnungsamt an oder?

Was kostet der Spaß denn heute?


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hessen: Neuer Schein?*

Keine Ahnung was die in Hessen nehmen in NRW kostet ein 5jahresschein 30€

Vorher anrufen ist immer gut  Kannst ja alles erfragen:

zuständige Behörde, kosten usw


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hessen: Neuer Schein?*

Hei Basti,

ich weiß nicht, ob die Kosten überall gleich sind. Hier mal eine Übersicht der Frankfurter Preise:

Jahresfischereischein € 12,50
5-Jahresfischereischein € 36,00
10-Jahresfischereischein € 68,00


----------

